# Commodity futures broker?



## boza (21 October 2007)

Hi,

Could someone recommend an online commodities futures broker that can trade the LME?

Interactive brokers don't have access to LME, and expresstrade don't offer futures trading to Australians yet.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Radge (21 October 2007)

Try MF Global (www.mfglobal.com.au). I believe they are a member of the LME.


----------



## BREND (21 October 2007)

I don't think they offer online trading platform. Most LME traders still have to make their order by phone, unless you are big clients where they will offer Select trading system.


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2007)

boza said:


> ...and expresstrade don't offer futures trading to Australians yet.




Ehhh? That's a new one to me. I'm certain Aussies can use xpresstrade.


----------



## boza (22 October 2007)

I tried signing up to xpresstrade on their site, but when you select 'Australia', it redirects you to optionsxpress australia, which doesn't seem to offer futures. Any ideas?


----------



## wayneL (22 October 2007)

boza said:


> I tried signing up to xpresstrade on their site, but when you select 'Australia', it redirects you to optionsxpress australia, which doesn't seem to offer futures. Any ideas?



They should have a chat facility on their site, or call them. 

I'm pretty sure at least one other member here has an account with them.


----------



## boza (22 October 2007)

Just tried their online chat thingy. The rep said no 

I'll have a go with mfglobal


----------

